
3D-printed sugar network to help grow artificial liver - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18677627
======
Kliment
Here is the press release from the original research team:
[http://www.upenn.edu/pennnews/news/penn-researchers-
improve-...](http://www.upenn.edu/pennnews/news/penn-researchers-improve-
living-tissues-3d-printed-vascular-networks-made-sugar)

And a video demonstrating the process:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VHFlwJQIkE>

------
tomjen3
I hate news like this. You read it and for a brief moment you go 'awesome',
then you remember that you read it on the bottom of hn, and not the front page
of every newspaper because it isn't yet tested, etc and ready for use.

------
ktizo
Hope it's tasty. The transplantation applications are amazing, of course, but
the potential to 3d print a steak could have even further reaching
implications.

~~~
lusr
I wonder what the limits are here in the long run.

Will we be able to print cooked steaks or will cooking still be required?

Will we be able to print a cooked steak, with off the shelf materials from the
grocer for a reasonable price?

Will it be simple enough that I can press a button on my phone and have the
steak ready by the time I arrive home from work?

Will I be able to order a pizza from a "designer" and pay for them to remotely
print it to my house rather than deliver it?

~~~
fghh45sdfhr3
You'll be able to get a new liver on demand! Jeez, forget about the steak!

